
Joost Launching Today - dawie
http://startupmeme.com/2007/05/01/joost-launching-today/
======
dawie
So please send me an email on ads@centernetworks.com and include a reason why
you like CenterNetworks or something we can improve on and I will send you an
invite. Your email will then be deleted and will never be used again.

<http://www.centernetworks.com/joost-invites-are-available-come-n-get-em>

------
dss
Would anyone be so kind as to share an invite? dss at orst dot edu. Thanks.

